# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الصالون الأدبي والثقافي >  أكبر مكتبة لتحميل الكتب مجانا

## roga

هذه حقا أكبر مكتبة اتحميل الكتب القيمة من النت مثل كتب للعقاد وأنيس منصور والغزالى وغيرهم الكثير جدا ومجموعة ضخمة من كتب عالم المعرفة www.al-mostafa.comأرجو للجميع قراءة ممتعه ودعواتكم

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

*شكرا شكرا علي هذه الإضافة الجيدة وهذه الثروة التى لا تقدر بمال من كنوز المعرفة..تحيتي*

----------


## ساكنة السحاب

مشاركتك الأولى ثرية ...فشكرا لك 

دمت ثرية

----------


## Egyptian eagle

شكرا جدا و إلى الأمام إن شاء الله .....

 تحياتي

----------

